# Medicare while waiting for 309 visa



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

It was recently pointed out to me that I may be eligible to apply for medicare even though I am in Australia on an ETA due to my application for a 309 partner visa. On further investigation this does actually seem to be the case.

http://www.immi.gov.au/living-in-australia/settle-in-australia/to-do-first/medicare-client-share.pdf

Register with Medicare

I would be interested to hear from others if they had successfully done this. I am going to talk to medicare tomorrow.

Kttykat


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

OK, I went into medicare today and although the woman behind the counter was confused and didn't like the lack of correspondence we had from DIAC ( In the same way as we hadn't) she did issue me with a medicare number. It is possible to be here on an ETA and get medicare as long as you have a valid application for a 309 visa. She had to call the head office for a clarification but they told her she could issue a card in our case. We needed our marriage certificates and passports for both of us.

Kttykat


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi KK -

It comes up quite rarely, but my understanding is that there is no distinction made between the onshore and offshore partner visa applications when it comes to enroling in Medicare. Most people I know who come here during 309 processing end up with travel insurance which actually covers more than Medicare in some cases, and covers you when in-flight, which Medicare does not - hence why it comes up rarely. I'm glad they (finally) gave you the card though - Medicare and DIAC do not talk to each other well here in many cases!

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## abc (Sep 11, 2012)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi KK -
> 
> It comes up quite rarely, but my understanding is that there is no distinction made between the onshore and offshore partner visa applications when it comes to enroling in Medicare. Most people I know who come here during 309 processing end up with travel insurance which actually covers more than Medicare in some cases, and covers you when in-flight, which Medicare does not - hence why it comes up rarely. I'm glad they (finally) gave you the card though - Medicare and DIAC do not talk to each other well here in many cases!
> 
> ...


Hi Mark I'm here with subclass 309 . I will go to centrelink tomorrow to apply for my Medicare . Do you know what the requirements they will ask for me?


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi ABC -

I'd suggest allowing plenty of time for the Medicare clerk to check things out, etc. The key is providing proof that you have applied for the 309/100 visa. Beyond that, your passport , AU drivers license, etc to show 100 points of identification (that's an Australian standard term) should get the job done.

Please let us know how it goes for you, and good luck!

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## abc (Sep 11, 2012)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi ABC -
> 
> I'd suggest allowing plenty of time for the Medicare clerk to check things out, etc. The key is providing proof that you have applied for the 309/100 visa. Beyond that, your passport , AU drivers license, etc to show 100 points of identification (that's an Australian standard term) should get the job done.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mark Northam


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Sure - also, you don't need to go to Centrelink - Medicare has offices in shopping centres, etc throughout Australia. 

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

Yeah, as Mark said, medicare usually has a separate office like here in town but from next week here it is being combined with the centerlink office so maybe centerlink is the place to go...

Kttykat


----------



## Laegil (Sep 17, 2012)

Wow, I didn't even know that you could apply for Medicare as a 820 applicant! I'll get the docs together and go there tomorrow, as that would make it so much cheaper than my current travel insurance (and as I am not allowed to travel on my BVA there isn't really much point in keeping it  )


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Yes, you're entitled to Medicare as soon as you lodge your partner visa application, assuming you are in Australia. And there's always a BV-B available to BV-A holders for travel for "substantial reasons" However Medicare won't cover you when you're outside the country.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

Yeah, immigration doesn't really make it clear that you are entitled to apply for medicare, in fact the wording is that you may be eligible, not that you are eligible! When in fact you are. 

I am a little paranoid about visiting a doctor until my visa is granted as I don't want them to find anything that might affect my application.

Kttykat


----------



## abc (Sep 11, 2012)

kttykat said:


> Yeah, immigration doesn't really make it clear that you are entitled to apply for medicare, in fact the wording is that you may be eligible, not that you are eligible! When in fact you are.
> 
> I am a little paranoid about visiting a doctor until my visa is granted as I don't want them to find anything that might affect my application.
> 
> Kttykat


Thanks kttykat and mark I get my temporary Medicare number today .A lady just give me a form to fill up and after I filled up I return the form and she ask only for visa grant letter and passport .I tell her I want to use my husband surname but she said I can only use my single name because that's on my passport/visa grant letter.But after I get my permanent residency I need to go back and that's the time I can use my husband surname


----------



## Laegil (Sep 17, 2012)

So, that was easy. 

I went into the medicare office yesterday (after first briefly walking into the mediBANK office opposite...  ), had the filled out form with me and after maybe a 15 minute wait got called. All the lady wanted to see was my acknowledgement letter and passport, she then looked me up in the system, typed in all the stuff from the form and gave me a little receipt-sized printout which serves as my temporary medicare card. 

By the way, is there any way of finding out what medicare pays for? I had a look on their website but all it says is "not paying for SOME treatments, SOME ambulance services" etc. but I'd really like to know before I come back one day with a massive bill?


----------



## yankeeshazza (Mar 5, 2013)

I had a similar issue when I went to register for Medicare on my 820 Temporary visa. The woman who was helping me was lovely but a little sceptical (I'd probably be wary as well!) and after calling over her manager and consulting the Immigration website, signed me up. 

It's been about two years now and apart from having to change my Medicare card every six months or so (they send you new ones automatically), I've had no issues.


----------



## singlemalt72 (May 1, 2012)

What evidence do you need that your 309 visa is being processed, would a copy of the email from your CO confirming receipt of the application suffice?


----------



## CLAUDIA12345 (Jul 24, 2013)

kttykat said:


> OK, I went into medicare today and although the woman behind the counter was confused and didn't like the lack of correspondence we had from DIAC ( In the same way as we hadn't) she did issue me with a medicare number. It is possible to be here on an ETA and get medicare as long as you have a valid application for a 309 visa. She had to call the head office for a clarification but they told her she could issue a card in our case. We needed our marriage certificates and passports for both of us.
> 
> Kttykat


hi KK,

my husband and I are in the same situation as you were, where Im in Australia on a ETA with a 309 being processed. We have been to two medicare centres who have both advised us that I am not entitled to medicare. Out of interest which medicare centre did you got to? We are based in Melbourne. many thanks


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Claudia -

This is a tricky issue, as many Medicare personnel apparently aren't aware that a every partner visa application, by law, is an application for a permanent resident visa - in your case, it's a combined application for a 309 (Provisional partner) and 100 (permanent partner) visa. Unless Medicare has now made an exception for partner visa applications, I don't see how they can refuse coverage if they still provide coverage to applicants of permanent residency visas. There is also the "intent to reside" question that is sometimes asked by Medicare - if asked, make sure you answer "Yes" to this. 

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Mark - last I heard medicare is NOT available to those on a PMV. Is that right? Just checking.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

HI CG -

Correct - Medicare requires an application having been made for a permanent visa, which the PMV is not.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------

